# Anyone at Edinburgh??



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone at Working & Pastoral Breeds at Edinburgh this Saturday??

We be going


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Good luck - god willing - we are there the following weekend for GBAS


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

why is it always a Saturday!!!! It should be on Sundays so i can come along and have a nosey(by that i mean pinch) a dog or 5 :arf:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Good luck ceearott 

Hopefully we will be there on 12th for GBAS :thumbup:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

where is that being held about...


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> where is that being held about...


This ^. Sounds interesting!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Set_Nights said:


> This ^. Sounds interesting!


sorry not sure i understand..i thought i asked a simple enough question...only wanted to know where the show was being held....


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Held at RHS, Ingliston.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Shrap said:


> Held at RHS, Ingliston.


may go along for a look around as it is only 10 minutes or so from my house.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> sorry not sure i understand..i thought i asked a simple enough question...only wanted to know where the show was being held....


Sorry, I wanted to know the answer too so was just quoting your question . Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> may go along for a look around as it is only 10 minutes or so from my house.


Yes, its the RHS, Judging starts at 9.30am, and will be going on most of the day. Feel free to come and find me around the rottie ring/benching area. Just ask any rottie person where I am, lol! Ceearott is my affix


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Yes, its the RHS, Judging starts at 9.30am, and will be going on most of the day. Feel free to come and find me around the rottie ring/benching area. Just ask any rottie person where I am, lol! Ceearott is my affix


Is Magnum going :001_wub:?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> Is Magnum going :001_wub:?


Yes, the utter nutter, known as Magnum, is going! Gawd knows how he will do as he has been to no shows since Aug, lol!


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Yes, the utter nutter, known as Magnum, is going! Gawd knows how he will do as he has been to no shows since Aug, lol!


Well I'm pretty sure I will be going (just looked at the list of all the breeds being shown... there are Daneys on there too ) so I will be spying out for you and fixing my wandering eye on the gorgeous Magnum .


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> Well I'm pretty sure I will be going (just looked at the list of all the breeds being shown... there are Daneys on there too ) so I will be spying out for you and fixing my wandering eye on the gorgeous Magnum .


Get yourself a catalogue, that will keep you right, lol!

The rotts are normally tucked away in a corner somewhere, lol! I will be all in black


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Get yourself a catalogue, that will keep you right, lol!
> 
> The rotts are normally tucked away in a corner somewhere, lol! I will be all in black


Can you just pick these up on the day? I found the schedule online but it just has locations for the different breeds, not the times they are on. Do you know what the entry policy is, do you just pay at the door?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> Can you just pick these up on the day? I found the schedule online but it just has locations for the different breeds, not the times they are on. Do you know what the entry policy is, do you just pay at the door?


Yeah, I think you should be able to buy a catalogue on the day - sometimes Society's make it so you have to have pre-ordered, but I cant see anywhere that says this is so for this Show. I'm also not sure about entry fees for the public, but I do know its 4 quid for the Car Park 

All Juding will commence at 9.30am, its mostly one breed per ring, but some breeds with lower entries will share rings with other breeds.

I will be able to tell you more, once they release the entry tickets for exhibitors and I can download and print them off - should be any day now really.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Yeah, I think you should be able to buy a catalogue on the day - sometimes Society's make it so you have to have pre-ordered, but I cant see anywhere that says this is so for this Show. I'm also not sure about entry fees for the public, but I do know its 4 quid for the Car Park
> 
> All Juding will commence at 9.30am, its mostly one breed per ring, but some breeds with lower entries will share rings with other breeds.
> 
> I will be able to tell you more, once they release the entry tickets for exhibitors and I can download and print them off - should be any day now really.


Thanks .


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> Thanks .


I will PM you.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Set_Nights said:


> Sorry, I wanted to know the answer too so was just quoting your question . Sorry for the confusion.


really,really sorry i misunderstood your reply...makes sense now...sorry

so might see one or two of you there if i manage to get along...but good luck to all who are going...

we have a breed club show on sunday...eh nothing for us me thinks...lol.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> really,really sorry i misunderstood your reply...makes sense now...sorry
> 
> so might see one or two of you there if i manage to get along...but good luck to all who are going...
> 
> we have a breed club show on sunday...eh nothing for us me thinks...lol.


Lol, that's ok , I figured it was late and you maybe just had a bit of a sleepy head on.

Sooo... I may have 2 PFers to spy on then .


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I never have anyone to watch Dino for stuff like that, I only ever go to breed club shows really. That way I know some people and can take the dogosaur with me. Ah well! Have a good day!x


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> Well I'm pretty sure I will be going (just looked at the list of all the breeds being shown... there are Daneys on there too ) so I will be spying out for you and fixing my wandering eye on the gorgeous Magnum .


Denvers brother will be going - he won his first competition last month. You will be able to recognise him because he is the spit of Denver!


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

912142 said:


> Denvers brother will be going - he won his first competition last month. You will be able to recognise him because he is the spit of Denver!


Oooh , I will have to keep an eye out for him then! I suppose there won't be that many other Mantles to confuse him with? Do you think you will show Denver (have you shown any of your Daneys in the past?)? He is such a beautiful boy, can't wait until I get to see him again . P.S. Tell Dexter and Breagh they are gorgeous too , can't have them feeing left out!


----------



## decoratedlady08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Yes, its the RHS, Judging starts at 9.30am, and will be going on most of the day. Feel free to come and find me around the rottie ring/benching area. Just ask any rottie person where I am, lol! Ceearott is my affix


I will see you there. Be nice too see Magnum, shame about the bad news with pups


----------



## decoratedlady08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Yeah, I think you should be able to buy a catalogue on the day - sometimes Society's make it so you have to have pre-ordered, but I cant see anywhere that says this is so for this Show. I'm also not sure about entry fees for the public, but I do know its 4 quid for the Car Park
> 
> All Juding will commence at 9.30am, its mostly one breed per ring, but some breeds with lower entries will share rings with other breeds.
> 
> I will be able to tell you more, once they release the entry tickets for exhibitors and I can download and print them off - should be any day now really.


Can you tell me where i go too down load an print off entry tickets. as i have always had them sent me and i haven't heard a thing


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

decoratedlady08 said:


> Can you tell me where i go too down load an print off entry tickets. as i have always had them sent me and i haven't heard a thing


I havent heard a thing either - have emailed fossedata this morning and awaiting reply.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I emailed the organiser and they said it is free to get in and you don't need tickets . It is £4 for parking though.

Do you have a schedule yet Ceearott and/or do you know when the rotties are on? It apparently goes on until 6! I don't plan on staying the whole day so would be good to know when is best to turn up.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> I emailed the organiser and they said it is free to get in and you don't need tickets . It is £4 for parking though.
> 
> Do you have a schedule yet Ceearott and/or do you know when the rotties are on? It apparently goes on until 6! I don't plan on staying the whole day so would be good to know when is best to turn up.


Oh the schedule is on fossedata and you can print that off, I wont get the catalogue until I get there. As an exhibitor I should have Passes for myself and the dog to get in, lol! Judging for rotts will start at 9.30am with the Minor Puppy Dog class and all the dog classes follow, then the bitch classes will start, I would expect our judging to finish early afternoon, say around 2pm ish but thats only an estimate - the Judge may take longer or be quicker, lol! Judging does go on until 6pm etc as thats the Group Judging, when all the Best Of Breeds come together in their respectiver groups to be judged and then the Best In Show judging - I expect to be well away by then, lol!


----------



## decoratedlady08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Oh the schedule is on fossedata and you can print that off, I wont get the catalogue until I get there. As an exhibitor I should have Passes for myself and the dog to get in, lol! Judging for rotts will start at 9.30am with the Minor Puppy Dog class and all the dog classes follow, then the bitch classes will start, I would expect our judging to finish early afternoon, say around 2pm ish but thats only an estimate - the Judge may take longer or be quicker, lol! Judging does go on until 6pm etc as thats the Group Judging, when all the Best Of Breeds come together in their respectiver groups to be judged and then the Best In Show judging - I expect to be well away by then, lol!


Hiya

I still don't have passes for me and Storm either . I am just going too take the print out i got off fossedata when i payed and hope this is enough. Not sure what too do otherwise. If you hear any different can you message me please as i am off too dog club now till 9pm

Thanks


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

What order do breeds get judged in? Is it from puppies to veterans or the other way round? Ie who goes on first?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I should be there - the border collie lot make a weekend of it cos it's always the Scottish Border Collie Club Champ Show the same weekend (on the opposite day). Everyone is going up today, staying tonight and tomorrow night, and going to both shows - and I am here at home with a bad back :crying: :crying:

Anyway, I hope you all have a great time - and good luck to everyone going :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Set_Nights said:


> What order do breeds get judged in? Is it from puppies to veterans or the other way round? Ie who goes on first?


Usually puppies to veterans - but sometimes they put veterans first, then go on to puppies. And unless there is a separate judge for dogs and bitches (in which case they will be in different rings and judged at the same time) they do dogs puppy to veteran, then bitches puppy to veteran.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Usually puppies to veterans - but sometimes they put veterans first, then go on to puppies. And unless there is a separate judge for dogs and bitches (in which case they will be in different rings and judged at the same time) they do dogs puppy to veteran, then bitches puppy to veteran.


Thanks , puppys are very cute but I'm more interested in seeing the adults so maybe I will get a lie in after all .


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

decoratedlady08 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I still don't have passes for me and Storm either . I am just going too take the print out i got off fossedata when i payed and hope this is enough. Not sure what too do otherwise. If you hear any different can you message me please as i am off too dog club now till 9pm
> 
> Thanks


I entered through Dog Biz and got my passes etc to download on 26th Oct

Hope you all get your passes soon without anymore delay


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I love springers said:


> I entered through Dog Biz and got my passes etc to download on 26th Oct
> 
> Hope you all get your passes soon without anymore delay


Well I entered through fosedata and apparently no passes are being sent out for this show, we jsut get sorted on arrival, lol!!


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Hope you got your passes sorted on arrival and had a good day :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, we just turned up, lol! Bought the catalogue and away we went, lol!

Mastiffs were in our ring before us, so we had a good hour to chill out and chat and I actually got a cuppa and me brekkie before proceedings started, lol!!

Magnum took a 4th out of 5 in his class, was very pleased as he hasnt been out for a while and he showed his little socks off, and got some nice comments on how much better he is looking. Then Axel took a 4th in a nice pup class, so happy mommy all round! 

Was nice to meet member decoratedlady and chat, her puppy boy is huge and a nutter, lol lol!!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

well done on your places - I think confusion was setting in on the two different shows regards passes 

A lot of breed club and sub group shows don't tend to have entry passes - GBAS was through Higham Press - and I must download my passes


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Ceearott congrats on your placing's and glad you had a good day...and some brekkie :thumbup:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

swarthy said:


> well done on your places - I think confusion was setting in on the two different shows regards passes
> 
> A lot of breed club and sub group shows don't tend to have entry passes - GBAS was through Higham Press - and I must download my passes


I had a blonde confused moment


----------



## decoratedlady08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Yeah, we just turned up, lol! Bought the catalogue and away we went, lol!
> 
> Mastiffs were in our ring before us, so we had a good hour to chill out and chat and I actually got a cuppa and me brekkie before proceedings started, lol!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for that.. but i totally agree lol what else can you call a rottie that loves eating pegs and pulls the washing off the line just too get them lol :
he is now on his diet as advised poor thing he will be eating the doors as well as the door frames by the end of the week, he does love his food ... 
Hopefully he will be looking trimmer ready for his next show in December ..
but despite his rather robust tummy he came away with 3rd place so i was pleased with that as i didn't think we would get any placings this time.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

decoratedlady08 said:


> Thank you for that.. but i totally agree lol what else can you call a rottie that loves eating pegs and pulls the washing off the line just too get them lol :
> he is now on his diet as advised poor thing he will be eating the doors as well as the door frames by the end of the week, he does love his food ...
> Hopefully he will be looking trimmer ready for his next show in December ..
> but despite his rather robust tummy he came away with 3rd place so i was pleased with that as i didn't think we would get any placings this time.


Yeah, was gonna post about your win, then thought I'd better let you do it yourself, lol! I take it you going to LKA then? Do I remember right?? LOL!


----------



## decoratedlady08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Our next show is Otley on the 4th Dec. I haven't put him in anymore yet. Hopefully will put him in crufts all going well, just cause he qualified so he deserves too go  , but not sure if i want too carry on showing or not.
Our little Rasta newton is not looking good too follow in Storms footsteps as he is starting to go brown on his ears and across the top of his head  if we do carry on, so will be just me and stormy boy.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Yeah, we just turned up, lol! Bought the catalogue and away we went, lol!
> 
> Mastiffs were in our ring before us, so we had a good hour to chill out and chat and I actually got a cuppa and me brekkie before proceedings started, lol!!
> 
> ...


I did actually go along and went to the rottie ring but was too scared to seek you out . There were lots of gorgeous rotties though . Also the Dane ring was right next to it and I was kind of glued there  I was in doggy heaven.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> I did actually go along and went to the rottie ring but was too scared to seek you out . There were lots of gorgeous rotties though . Also the Dane ring was right next to it and I was kind of glued there  I was in doggy heaven.


Plonker!! I is not scary, lol lol!! You should have just asked someone 

Glad you had a good time though, I was watching the danes for a bit too, they do look smart


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

decoratedlady08 said:


> Our next show is Otley on the 4th Dec. I haven't put him in anymore yet. Hopefully will put him in crufts all going well, just cause he qualified so he deserves too go  , but not sure if i want too carry on showing or not.
> Our little Rasta newton is not looking good too follow in Storms footsteps as he is starting to go brown on his ears and across the top of his head  if we do carry on, so will be just me and stormy boy.


Oh, its early days yet for ya little 'un! Many a pup falls to bits then comes back together again.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Oh, its early days yet for ya little 'un! Many a pup falls to bits then comes back together again.


Absolutely - my first show girl - from 14 to about 19 months she did nothing in the ring, I was at the point of giving up and all of a sudden everything changed 

Similarly with my black girl, she did well as a pup, her last puppy outing she got PG2 and then at 13 months we went through the same thing - then all of a sudden she started winning classes and sometimes BOBs and also a number of all breed classes - a complete turnaround - but it took the best part of a year - trouble is when you are living with a dog, it's easy to overlook what are often subtle changes as they 'go out' and then 'come back again'


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Plonker!! I is not scary, lol lol!! You should have just asked someone
> 
> Glad you had a good time though, I was watching the danes for a bit too, they do look smart


Yeah, I was wandering about by myself and felt that it didn't matter where I stood, I was always in someone's way . Some very gorgeous dogs out and about though!


----------

